# Is a 29 gallon tank TOO big for a betta fish?



## betbetta (Oct 15, 2014)

So my mom brought a betta fish home two days ago because the previous owner is no longer able to care for him due to health issues. She had been keeping him in a small fish bowl and he looked miserable. He was doing very little besides hanging out at the bottom of the bowl, probably due to the fact his water was way too cold. I moved him up to my bedroom and I've been slowly adjusting my space heater so his water will (hopefully) warm up a little bit. He's perked up some but this setup is obviously far from ideal. :-(
I have an old 29 gallon tank (30 x 12 x 18) (along with a filter and heater)
I'm wondering if it's too big for him. Should I buy smaller tank or go ahead and set the big one up? I'm worried it might stress him out.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

He would probably love it!!! Make sure it has plenty of plants (real or silk) and places to hide.


----------



## Mishi (May 28, 2014)

It depends on the betta. Some people have found that theirs prefers smaller tanks. My personal experience with my guy, Nami, is that he _loves_ being the king of his own castle. He's completely alone in a 45 gallon while plants grow out and it cycles, and after spending most of his life in a little 3 gallon he couldn't be happier with all of his space. He used to tail bite constantly in his 3 gallon (though lately I'm suspecting that was due to some reflections or distortion because of the circular shape), but he's completely calm and healthy in the 45. I'm probably going to feel guilty when I invade 'his' territory with proper tankmates.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

The 29 gallon will only be "too big" if it's bare. Wide open spaces tend to freak them out. Like people said before, get lots of hiding places and plants(silk or live)Otherwise, go for it! If you really feel it's too big for just him, you can possibly look into tankmates. Personally I have my 30 gallon divided into 4 spaces and currently have 3 bettas. There's a lot of possibilities!


----------



## betbetta (Oct 15, 2014)

Awesome, thanks guys. 
I'm looking forward to going on a fish supply shopping spree! :lol:


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Every fish is different, some only seem to like smaller tanks (get scared of so much open space) but this is not a broad statement. Most likely a betta would love it. Just be mindful of filtration/flow strength.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I bet he will love it! Lots of decorations are key, as others have already said.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

29 Gallon is definitely not too large. I just set up a tank that size last weekend.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

My friend has kept a betta all by itself in a 90 gallon before, and I've seen quite a few people on here who keep their bettas alone in really large tanks. It's fine, trust me. 
As long as you provide plenty of hiding spaces, like the other members have said, you shouldn't have a problem with it. It's true that some bettas do not like large tanks, but I'm willing to bet that yours will love it.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

He would love it as long as there are no areas with too much open water. As long as you have really tall plants, some low ones, floating ones and lots of hiding places. He should love it, and you could even end up getting him some tankmates eventually, depending on his personality. Sounds like an awesome set up to me!


----------



## betbetta (Oct 15, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks everyone. =)
I'll try to post some pictures once everything is set up.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I really can't decide for you, & I don't think anyone else can. As has already been said here, it depends on the betta. While some bettas would certainly freak out, others would be absolutely delighted. . .just take a guess & see. If he doesn't like the 29 gallon, maybe try a 2 gallon, 10 gallon, or anything in between! He'll probably be glad to be w/ you ('cause most bettas don't like bowls) whatever you keep him in! ;D Good luck w/ your new little guy! (oh & if you get the 29 gallon you could see if he would like/tolarate some tank mates: like you could keep maybe 7-10 corydoras there, or LOTS of ghost shrimp or mystery snails, or other fish that are not brightly colored or "nippy" or you could devide the tank into maybe 5-7 sections to have more bettas (or have like a quarter of it for the betta, & the rest for a community!) or if you have the right kind of betta, you could just keep him there alone.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Every fish is different, some only seem to like smaller tanks (get scared of so much open space) but this is not a broad statement. Most likely a betta would love it. Just be mindful of filtration/flow strength.


 
+1 Aqua


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

If it's too big, you can always just section off a smaller area for him with DIY dividers. If he decides 29 is too big, try halving it. If that's too much, try 1/3rd. or 1/4. I have 1 out of 5 that hates anything huge, but he's a really bad swimmer. Most seem to just hate too much open space, so lots of decor may solve that.  Have fun shopping!


----------



## betbetta (Oct 15, 2014)

Just an update: Ichabod is doing soooo much better today! I bought a little ceramic "cave" for his bowl since I haven't been able to make it to a pet store to buy the stuff for his new tank yet.
He's swimming around a LOT and I woke up this morning to discover he'd made a bubble nest. Good sign, right!?
I'm so grateful for this forum.


----------

